# WMA, MP3, CDA Converter



## Biddlesby (Sep 3, 2003)

I need a good free converter to convert WMA to CDA, and [if possible] WMA to MP3 and MP3 to CDA. Can anybody link me to one?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

www.poikosoft.com/

the CDDA extractor. It has a built-in converter you can use, it supports a variety of formats including wma and mp3, and i think it supports cda too although the only reason to use that is on an audio cd which you just burn the files on, you dont need it in cda format before hand, it gets encoded by your burn software. It can also extract the cda files from your store bought cd's into mp3's on your hard drive.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Winamp.

http://classic.winamp.com/


----------



## Biddlesby (Sep 3, 2003)

I tried Nero (Extras > File Encoder) but it says stupid microsoft doesn't allow conversion of wma's into other formats. But i'll try winamp.


----------



## Biddlesby (Sep 3, 2003)

Still no ideas?


----------



## guilo (Dec 9, 2003)

Musicmatch Jukebox does this as well.


----------

